# Babies Doc and Marty



## Joyful (Jun 26, 2013)

Here are photos of the two baby cockatiels that I will be getting very soon. They are already mine, I just can't bring them home yet until they are a little older. There are a lot of unknowns with these guys. I am getting them from a lady who got them from her friend who did not want to bother handfeeding them (why she took them away from their parents so soon, I don't know.) She said that they were two weeks old, but I guessed them to be around 10 or 11 days old, when I first saw them. I really don't know for sure. Maybe you guys could make a better estimation. I also don't know what mutations they are. The lady said that one was a lutino (yeah right) and the other a cinnamon pied. I think the one that she said is lutino is actually pied and the other one may be a normal grey, though I am hoping he still turns out to be pied. I plan to go see them everyday after work until I am ready to bring them home when they are about 25 days old. For now I am calling them Doc and Marty. Doc is the grey and Marty is the pied.

11 days old (give or take)









Here they are with their little "brother" there at the bottom. He has already gone off to a different home (so young!)


















Doc is at the top and then Marty.









13 days old (yesterday)









This is my favorite photo right now.









Marty looks like he is smiling blissfully.









I got to feed Marty. 









Doc didn't seem very hungry. His crop was still somewhat full, though.









But Marty was certainly hungry, he ate what Doc didn't.









I love them already. I am praying they make it through to weaning. Pray with me if you will. They seem to be doing well, but the lady that is raising them has never done this before so... hope for the best. I will be bringing them through the weaning process, I just can't have them when they have to be fed so often since I work full time. 

Joy


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

So cute!
I'm sure they will be fine


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

aww they are so adorable


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, they are so young!! I hope everything goes well and Doc and Marty come home soon


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Awww, they are just precious! Congratulations, too.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are so cute







I want them both


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They are so little! Must be exciting


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i love them!! and their names are great  do you by any chance like Doc Martens?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh my...look how little they are.  So cute!


----------



## Joyful (Jun 26, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> i love them!! and their names are great  do you by any chance like Doc Martens?


Haha, actually, I hadn't even thought of that. They are actually named after Doc Brown and Marty McFly from "Back to the Future", which is my all time favorite movie. But good guess!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Too cute!!


----------



## Joyful (Jun 26, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> i love them!! and their names are great  do you by any chance like Doc Martens?


Actually, I didn't even think of that! They are named after two characters from my favorite movie (Maybe you can guess the movie). I would say which one, but I tried posting the title earlier and I think my post got deleted. Are we not allowed to post movie titles?


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ohh, they are so sweet.Baby birds have to be the cutiest yet ugliest little things ever.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i think you're allowed to post movie titles! don't see why not - that's a bit strange :\ very cute names anyway!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know the movie!!! Back to the Future. There's nothing against posting movie titles  Anyways, they are adorable!


----------



## Joyful (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok, then I'm not sure why my post disappeared. Oh well. The names are from "Back to the Future." That trilogy is my all time favorite. I wanted to pick two quirky names that went together. Also, I wanted something that would be classic, able to last the 15 to 20 years that my babies will be with me (that is assuming they both turn out to be male, otherwise I'll have to think of something else.) 

I have sad news to report. I went back to see Doc and Marty today and Doc is not doing so good. I don't think he will make it. He hasn't grown at all since I saw him last, while as Marty is thriving. He is huge! Three times as big as when I first met him. Poor Doc looks dwarfed next to him. She's not really sure what is wrong, but he is not eating and not really responding much to stimuli. He has an odd lump leading up from his crop to his neck. He really doesn't look good. I expect that he will probably pass on tonight. I am so sad, because he is the one that I bonded with first. I kind of suspected that something was wrong with him, because he was really sleepy and not hungry the last two times I went to see him. I took pictures of him, but I don't dare share them. I held him today and stroked his frail little body. I wanted to cry. The lady has more chicks coming next week and she said I could have one of them to replace Doc.... What a sad thought. 

Marty, on the other hand, is doing great! He is bright eyed, talkative, and happy. He is getting so big! I did take a couple photos of him to share. 





































Here he is from behind. I am excited for more of his feathers to grow in so we can see what his feather patterns will be. Do you think he is a pied??









Joy


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww I really hope Doc pulls through!!! Marty is soooo cute, baby tiels are so adorable Yes he is a pied, pieds have yellow crests when little and I see some clear flight feathers in the previous pictures.


----------



## Joyful (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm sad to tell you that Doc didn't make it. He passed away yesterday at 17 days old. I am super sad, but I saw it coming. She will be getting more of Marty's siblings next week and I will be getting one of them. I plan to also name that one Doc.

Here are some photos of Marty from yesterday and the day before (16 and 17 days old) He is growing so fast!

16 days



























17 days. Look at all the yellow feathers growing on his chest and neck! They weren't there the day before.


















Our first "selfie" . He fell asleep in my hands for a few minutes after this photo was taken.









Nap time.









I am going to go see him again today. More photos to come.

Joy


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Awww sorry for your loss ,  Marty looks very cute , I do love tiels when they are babies there is just something about them when they are so small


----------



## Joyful (Jun 26, 2013)

Here are a few from yesterday, 18 days old. Look how well he is standing up with is feet underneath him. He is spending much lest time on his belly.









I get so excited with every new white or yellow feather I see growing in.


















Now here he is from today at 19 days old. His white flight feathers have now popped out of their pin stage! 



























Today I held him and scritched him for a long time. It was the first day that he actually seemed to enjoy my company and not just see me as a vending machine. He even did the "happy beak" as I rubbed his chest (content beak grinding). 


















Look at his crest! He is actually starting to look like a cockatiel. A couple times it stood straight up on his head, but he wouldn't do it for the camera. 









I love my Mr. Feather Face









Joy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a cute little baby!!! 

I'm sorry about Doc, it could be that he had yeast (which could be what the lump was). Baby tiels go down fast. Can't wait to see what Doc #2 looks like!


----------

